# Adapter to convert 120v to 12v



## Guest

Hello all. Does anyone know where I can get an adaptor that converts 120V (AC) to 12v (DC)? I have an older sony car receiver, amps and speakers that I want to install in my shed for music. I want to install it similar to how Best Buys and Circuit City install their receivers, amps and speakers for display.

Thanks


----------



## Otto

I've considered doing this in the past myself, but have never actually implemented it. One thing you'll need to determine is how much current you will need. You should be able to find that on the spec sheets of your stuff, or you could probably get a rough estimate by using I=P/V where I is current, P is power delivered and V is volts (in this case 12). There's more that goes into it than that, but that will give you a ballpark.

I'm not exactly sure where to buy on the web, but I'm sure it's out there. I'd check Amazon, Crutchfield. I PC power supply might work, but I think you might get some noise from the switching. I used a switching supply once for an amp I built as a college senior project and didn't notice any noise. You're in a shed, so I'm thinking you might be able to get away with it. In fact, still have one of those power supplies (never been used). I'll bust it out today when I'm out in the garage and check the specs. I'll post here again with that info.


----------



## majorloser

Basically what you need is an automotive battery charger. Find one that puts out enough amperage to handle the receiver and amp. Should be easy enough to find out. Just look at the fuses for a rough estimate if you don't have the info on the chassis. Besides, at least you'd buy something that you could use elsewhere :bigsmile:


----------



## brucek

Buy a simple AC adapter.

Radio Shack has them, every size you would ever need.....

brucek


----------



## Rodny Alvarez

What you need is a power supply!!!

We have some at the shop running are display, if you are going to listing to music loud the best thing is to add a 12volts car battery to the power supply, this way the power supply don't have to run so hard trying to keep up with the current draw.:bigsmile: 

http://www.radioshack.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2032145&cp=2032056


----------



## Otto

Methodical,

I found that power supply. Didn't find specs, though. If you want to do a DIY job on the cheap, let me know, and I'll look for more info on this piece. It's definitely a DIY thing, though, and it's not in a nice box like the ones at RS. I'll send it to you for shipping costs (probably $5).


----------



## Guest

Hey thanks for the quick replies. I will have to look into that power supply.

Thanks all for the info.


----------



## jackfish

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=120-534


----------

